
True Containerized Development with Convox Code Sync - mwmanning
https://convox.com/blog/bidirectional-sync/
======
mwmanning
Hi, Matt from Convox here. I'm happy to answer any questions you might have
about this feature, Convox, or development workflows using Docker.

~~~
irickt
Thanks, Matt. This is timely but I don't have time to dive in right now.

Is convox-examples/node-workers up-to-date and pertinent to the new features?

~~~
mwmanning
That repo could use a refresh. convox-exmples/rails is most pertinent here.

We're working on revamped examples for many popular languages now and expect
to see them rolling out soon.

